# Creamed honey not raw (or healthy..) ?



## Sweet_Tooth (May 14, 2014)

Hi,

I've been getting contradictory views from beekeepers about this subject.. and this is giving me sleepless nights for a reason.

Never noticed any bad affects from comb / completely unprocessed stuff, in fact, my health is largely dependant on insulin & other substances in it. But now, for quite a while, creamed but otherwise unprocessed honey has been in use and with scary results. I'm pretty sure that this health deteoriration stems from this sugar radical. :no:

So, what's your opinion here? Do you think that creaming causes friction heat to form? Does it depend on devices that are used for mixing?

Thanks for input!


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

I don't follow. Raw creamed honey is the normal method of eating honey for the last few millennia at least if not longer. I don't know of any "health deterioration." You say you are dependent on insulin. Honey may be slightly (only slightly) slower hitting your system because it's mostly two different sugars and they are metabolized at different rates, but it's still virtually 80% sugar.


----------



## EastSideBuzz (Apr 12, 2009)

creamed honey is just fine crystallized honey. My Raspberry crystallizes within a week or so and creams up nicely and spreads like butter.


----------



## Intheswamp (Jul 5, 2011)

Man! You're making me hungry talking about that Raspberry creamed honey, EastSide!!!!!


----------

